# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS نسور الشرطه

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدري بدري كده ؟؟

ان شاء الله خير بس

*

----------


## النزير

*على بركة الله حلوة نسور الشرطة دى ..
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

ربنا ينصر سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد المريخ العظيم 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسأل رب العرش العظيم ان يمنح مريخ السعد النصر المبين

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المكـــان : إستــــــــــــاد المريخ 

الزمان الثلاثاء الساعه الثامنة مساء.
المناسبة : الأسبوع الخامس عشر لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز
المُدير الفني لزعيمنا المفدي 

ابراهومة

النســــــور


موقف الفريق في روليت الدوري
يقبع في الترتيب الاخير وباذن الله هبوط لانه يتحامل ضد المريخ ويتراخي امام الهلافيت 
المُدير الفني ::

عادل جلال
القنوات الناقله 
اون لاين TV 
ويقوم بهذا بالربط والتقديم والتصوير المبدع كولا
وفي الاخراج د. محمد سيف الاسلام 
الإذاعات الناقلة
الرياضيه اف ام 104 
وفي القرايه بوست الخطير احمر مكة 
وتحت الاستماع المشاهده 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

* 
فريق النسور الامدرماني وضعه يسر خالص خالص 
وقد سمعنا ان الفريق الغي تمرينه الختامي الذي يستعد به للقاء المريخ 
المزعم قيامه صباح الامس نسبة لوفاة أحد اقطاب الفريق 
حتي الان لم يدخل الفريق في معسكر مغلق وسيتجمع اللاعبين مساء اليوم 

التمرين المسائي اليوم شمل عدد عشرة لاعبين من الفريق الكبير وخمس من الرديف ومثلهم من  الأشبال، 

المصدر منتديات الهلال 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

 
فريق النسور الامدرماني وضعه يسر خالص خالص 
وقد سمعنا ان الفريق الغي تمرينه الختامي الذي يستعد به للقاء المريخ 
المزعم قيامه صباح الامس نسبة لوفاة أحد اقطاب الفريق 
حتي الان لم يدخل الفريق في معسكر مغلق وسيتجمع اللاعبين مساء اليوم 

التمرين المسائي اليوم شمل عدد عشرة لاعبين من الفريق الكبير وخمس من الرديف ومثلهم من  الأشبال، 

المصدر منتديات الهلال 





يعني يا ابراهومه لازم تعلب هجوووووووم 
ودي فرصه لزيادة الغله من الاهداف والاعتماد علي اللاعبين الاقويا 
عشان ممكن لاعبي النسور بجو ناس ضرب ورفسي 
ودا الكلام البجنن تجاني ظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتو 
ويخليه يهضرب بالليل والحكام وما ادراك ما الحكااااام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*التشكيلة المتوقع ان يدفع بها ابراهومه 

الحضري في حراسة المرمي 
غاندي..باسكال..ضفر ..راجي (الطاهر الحاج ) رباعي دفاع 
علاء الدين يوسف..رمضان عجب (امير كمال) في الارتكاز 
هيثم مصطفي 
سليماني...اوليفيه
كليتشي






*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بدري بدري كده ؟؟

ان شاء الله خير بس




كدي قدم حصر للمباريات التي فتتح البوست احمر مكة وخسر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

على بركة الله حلوة نسور الشرطة دى ..




بكره الجمهور لازام يكون واعي وعارف ويفوت الفرصه علي الشرطه لانو هي اصلا بتترصد جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بالتوفيق مريخ السعد . . . المرة الفاتت مرقنا بكرامة البليلة ي ابو البدور الله يسترنا المرة دي
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بالتوفيق مريخ السعد . . . المرة الفاتت مرقنا بكرامة البليلة ي ابو البدور الله يسترنا المرة دي



حتي انت يا عمي حامد 
عيييييينكم في ابراهومه تطعنو في احمرمكة 
دنيا 
الله غالب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

 
فريق النسور الامدرماني وضعه يسر خالص خالص 
وقد سمعنا ان الفريق الغي تمرينه الختامي الذي يستعد به للقاء المريخ 
المزعم قيامه صباح الامس نسبة لوفاة أحد اقطاب الفريق 
حتي الان لم يدخل الفريق في معسكر مغلق وسيتجمع اللاعبين مساء اليوم 

التمرين المسائي اليوم شمل عدد عشرة لاعبين من الفريق الكبير وخمس من الرديف ومثلهم من  الأشبال، 

المصدر منتديات الهلال 




احتمال يكون تضليل من منتديات الهلال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

حتي انت يا عمي حامد 
عيييييينكم في ابراهومه تطعنو في احمرمكة 
دنيا 
الله غالب








ابراهومة دا نحن عارفين ايدنا منو و الواطة بس المشكلة في الكنا متفائلين بيه شديد و قرب يودينا خور جلا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ابراهومة دا نحن عارفين ايدنا منو و الواطة بس المشكلة في الكنا متفائلين بيه شديد و قرب يودينا خور جلا



خور جلا   دا  وين يا دفعة ؟
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

احتمال يكون تضليل من منتديات الهلال




ليس تضليل ولكن هي الحقيقه
 واخشي ان يدخل لاعبي المريخ بتراخي 
وخاص ان لاعبي النسور سيدخلون المباراة نكون او لا نكون 
في ظل ترصد الحكام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ابراهومة دا نحن عارفين ايدنا منو و الواطة بس المشكلة في الكنا متفائلين بيه شديد و قرب يودينا خور جلا



هو لو انا ما فتحت البوست انت كان جيتو من هناك 
مش لي خور جلا كان جيتو للبحر عديييييييييييييييييل كدا
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انا خائف من الكتمة ياريت لو كان الدليمت فتح البوست ياخي مافي غير  (احمر مكة ده )
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انا خائف من الكتمة ياريت لو كان الدليمت فتح البوست ياخي مافي غير  (احمر مكة ده )




مشكور يا عبس علي التفاؤل

لكن انا متفائل جدا بي احمر مكة
 انت عارف احمر مكة دا انقذنا من هزيمة كبيرة ومحققة من الاتحاد

( منتصرين بإذن الله تعالي )
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*منصورون بإذن الواحد الأحد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منتصرين بإذن الله وبستة اهداف نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

منتصرين بإذن الله وبستة اهداف نظيفة








تخنتها شوية يا عبدالمنعم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


منصور يامريخ السعد

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

كدي قدم حصر للمباريات التي فتتح البوست احمر مكة وخسر المريخ



بس بتبوظ الاعصاب 
مبارياتك كلها 
نرجف لامن الحكم يصفر النهاية
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا يااااااااااااااااااربنا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*بالتوفيق للمريخ يا رب
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا نكثر من التفاؤل .. الكورة مدورة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انا خائف من الكتمة ياريت لو كان الدليمت فتح البوست ياخي مافي غير  (احمر مكة ده )




بجيكم بعد الكوره يا عباس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور يا عبس علي التفاؤل

لكن انا متفائل جدا بي احمر مكة
 انت عارف احمر مكة دا انقذنا من هزيمة كبيرة ومحققة من الاتحاد

( منتصرين بإذن الله تعالي )



تشكر خالص خالص 
يا زعيم الزعماء لكن في ناس ليهم يوم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

بس بتبوظ الاعصاب 
مبارياتك كلها 
نرجف لامن الحكم يصفر النهاية



اياها مباراة مدني طيب ليه ما شفت مباراة السلاطين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كما العادة لو احسن اللاعبون الانتشار الجيد في الملعب مع الاستحواذ على الكرة بالاضافة الى اجراء عمليات ضغط مستمر على لاعبي النسور بعدم اعطائهم الفرصة في استلام الكرة مع عمل قوس وضرب حصار على منطقة النسور وتبادل الكرات من اليمين للشمال مع عدم استعجال النصر اي احكام السيطرة على الكرة والتركيز في لعب الباص مع فتح اللعب بالاطراف وعكس الكرات في داخل الخط مع التركيز في ضرب الكرات لتكون بين الخشبات الثلاثة فيما يجب ان يتحرك لاعبوا الهجوم بصورة لامركزية لاحداث الخلخلة الدفاعية لفرقة النسور مع تبادل المراكز لفك الرقابة الصارمة عن لاعبي الهجوم وفي حالة الاستحواذ على الكرة يمكن للاعبي المريخ التحكم برتم المباراة صعودا وهبوطا وتبادل الكرات في المناطق الخاصة بملعب المريخ لسحب لاعبي النسور للخروج من منطقتهم وبالتالي استغلال سرعة اوليفيه وسليماني في ضرب الكرة خلف المدافعين ومن ثم عكسها امام المرمى لتشكيل الخطورة المطلوبة بينما يجب على لاعبي دفاع المريخ ان يتقدموا في حالة سيطرة المريخ على المباراة طولا وعرضا حيث ان ذلك يتيح للمريخ الزيادة العددية للاعبيه في منطقة دفاع النسور وتسهيل اختراق المرمى فيما يجب التنويع في الهجمات وعدم اللعب باستايل واحد طوال زمن اللقاء لكسر الدفاعات المرصوصة امام المرمى ولفك الحصار يجب التقدم بطريقة المثلثات فاللاعب الذي بحوذته الكرة يجب ان يكون هناك لاعبان في خانة شاغرة ينتظران الكرة منه لتمريرها اليهم وبالتالي يمكن كسب المساحات الفارغة في الملعب لكسر الحصار كما لابد ان يتم تغطية ظهر الزميل عند تقدمه بلاعب يراقب المكان الخالي فمثلا في حالة تقدم راجي بالجهة اليمنى او الطاهر الحاج ايهم كان في التشكيل فعلى لاعب المحور تغطية ظهر الظهير المتقدم لاحكام التغطية السليمة واعادة الكرة لتواصل الضغط المتصل على جبهة النسور حتى لا يكون لديهم اي متسع من الوقت لاخذ النفس والاستعداد والتقفيل لمساحات الملعب بضرورة فرض عامل السرعة في نقل الهجمات لان ذلك يجعل الخصم في حالة مدافعة دائمة اما اذا هبط مستوى لاعبي المريخ بمعنى انهم حاولوا اخذ نفسهم بعدم الضغط على الخصم وتركه يلعب تمريرات سواء ان كان في ملعبه او ملعب المريخ او في وسط الميدان فان ذلك يعطي لاعبي النسور الثقة في انفسهم وبالتالي يمكن ان يلعبوا بعامل الروح المعنوية حيث ترتفع لديهم هذه الروح وبالتالي تعطيهم امل في الخروج بنتيجة طيبة امام المريخ اما في حالة منع لاعبوا المريخ للاعبي النسور من الاستحواذ فان الروح المعنوية لديهم تهبط الى ادنى مستوياتها ويسهل بالتالي ضربهم في مقتل وترويضهم نحو تلقي الهزيمة والرجوع لحماية مرماهم بصورة جماعية وبالتالي سيتعرضون لهجوم شامل وكاسح سينتج عنه وجود ثغرات وبالتالي تأتي الاهداف .
امنياتنا للمريخ بتقديم مباراة ممتعة وصراحة عدم تلفزة المباراة شئ مؤسف واستغرب لهذا الشئ لان السودان هو الدولة الوحيدة التي تحدث فيها مثل هذه الامور فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم في حق المغتربين الذين يتحرقون شوقا لمشاهدة فريقهم وتشجيعه ولكن للاسف مازلنا نعيش في عصر الاذاعة ووضع الراديو على المنضدة لسماع مباراة في القرن الواحد والعشرين .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منتصرين بإذن الله

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كما قال أخي نادر الداني إن عدم بث المباريات تلفزيونياً شيء مؤسف 
هو بصراحة فشل ذريع من قبل القنوات الحكومية والإتحاد
كان الله في العون يا جمهور كرة القدم

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التحليل الذى كتبه الدانى ده ..كان يدوه ابراهومة يذاكرو قبل يومين من المبارة...تسلم يا حبيب على القراءة السليمة والموضوعية ...
فريق النسور منهزم نفسيا ..لانه يواجه المريخ المتصدر ....ولعوامل اخرى داخلية
وللخروج المهين فى مبارتهم مع اهل شندى 
لا اتوقع غير الانتصار الذى يسر البال 
والمسئولية فى النهاية لدى اللاعبين 
ولسنا بحاجة الى نزيف نقاط فى هذه المرحلة 
يعنى .....بالواضح كده
بعد ما لبنت ما نديها الطير 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

التحليل الذى كتبه الدانى ده ..كان يدوه ابراهومة يذاكرو قبل يومين من المبارة...تسلم يا حبيب على القراءة السليمة والموضوعية ...
فريق النسور منهزم نفسيا ..لانه يواجه المريخ المتصدر ....ولعوامل اخرى داخلية
وللخروج المهين فى مبارتهم مع اهل شندى 
لا اتوقع غير الانتصار الذى يسر البال 
والمسئولية فى النهاية لدى اللاعبين 
ولسنا بحاجة الى نزيف نقاط فى هذه المرحلة 
يعنى .....بالواضح كده
بعد ما لبنت ما نديها الطير 





مشكور يا حبيب وربنا يوفق الزعيم اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* بسم الله نبدأ محمد علي مبروك حكم الوسط للمباراة يعلن بداية المباراة المريخ من الجنوب 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركنية لصالح النسور يخلصها علي جعفر لرمية التماس
*

----------


## mub25

*اللى مضيع ابراهومة التردد الكتير فى القرارات
غير التشكيلة فى اخر لحظة
ورجع الباشا وبلة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*دخول رجال الاسعاف لمعالجة اللاعب  علي جعفر
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المريخ يلعب بطريقة 3- 3 - 4
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*هدف منقوض للمريخ
*

----------


## zoal

*

بتاع الراية ده نظامي ولا شنو؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ان شاء الله منتصرين ومافي زول يفتح بوست كوره بكره اوعدكم غدآ بزياده فارق النقاط بينا وبين الجلفووووط 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المباراة مذاعة بالصوت على قناة النيلين

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 41 (16 من الأعضاء و 25 زائر)


مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,مريخ المدينة,Azmi shosh,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,الحوشابي,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ezoo2t,mub25,علي سنجة,zoal,ود البقعة
*

----------


## mub25

*ادونا رابط لقناة النيلين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*رجعت تانى لمحور واحد يا ابراهومة زى الكوكى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا جماعة الرجفة حاصلة ورونا الحاصل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووون لصالح المريخ احرزه اللاعب راجي  في الدقيقة  17
*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووون راجى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*قوووون راجي
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
راجي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي وهدف اول
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*قووووووووون راجي ... راجي
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون راجي شفتو كراعي خضراء كيييييييف؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بلة جابر ده الله يستر من جلطاته يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المباراة على الرياضية اف ام 104
*

----------


## mub25

*مش قلنا ليكم بلة ما نافع
خطئين قاتلين فى دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## ود عجبنا

*بلة جابر بيتراجف مالو
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمدلله بس لو جا قون تاني بريح أعصابنا و بريح اللعيبة . . . يااااااااااااااا  رب قون تاني
*

----------


## الدلميت

*قون التعادل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*هدف تعادل من سعيد صديق للنسور في الدقيقة 22
*

----------


## سامرين

*قووووووووووووووووون الباشا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*قووون تاني للمريخ
من الباشا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*قوووووووووووووووووووون كلتشششششششششششي 
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

قون التعادل








دا شنو دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* 
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشي


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

قوووووووووووووووووووون كلتشششششششششششي 



يكون الباشا بيوزر كلتشى ياشمشار
                        	*

----------


## ود عجبنا

*هدفين سريعات هدف تعديل للنسور وهدف تقدم عن طريق كليتشى
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قون كلتشي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كلتشي والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

يكون الباشا بيوزر كلتشى ياشمشار



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*النذير بابكر قال كلتشي يا جماعه الجاب القون منو كلتشي ولا الباشا ؟
*

----------


## الدلميت

*برز اوليفيه كصانع اهداف
حتي الآن
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*سعيد صديق يعادل للنسور وكلتشى أوسونو يرجح الكفة من جديد عبرالهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 25

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

دا شنو دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



معليش يا دفعة ما تشفق
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*دكتووووره  سامرين     النذير قال كلتشي هههههههههههه حلوه يوزر كلتشي دي انتي عارفاني بحب كلتشي شدييييييييييد هههههههههههه
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم يعود بعد اقل من دقيقة من هدف النسور
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

معليش يا دفعة ما تشفق








الأعصاب راقدة رز
*

----------


## ود عجبنا

*نص ساعة ولا زالت النتيجة هدفين لهدف
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*النسور يقدم أداء جميل ورائع مع الحماسة الزائدة والمريخ يبدو متأثر بعامل اللياقة وعدم التركيز وفقدان الكرة بسرعة 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الكورة ما فيها مدافعين ولا شنو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابراهومة ده بالغ في اشراكه لبلة جابر

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*يشرف هذه المباراة السيد د. معتصم صديق محمود محمد صالح وزير الصحة بولاية النيل الأبيض والسيد محمد الشيخ مدنى رئيس المجلس التشريعى بولاية الخرطوم والسيد جمال محمد عمر الكيماوى من الإتحاد المحلى والسيد الفريق طاق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

دكتووووره  سامرين     النذير قال كلتشي هههههههههههه حلوه يوزر كلتشي دي انتي عارفاني بحب كلتشي شدييييييييييد هههههههههههه



ههههههه عارفاك والله ياشمشار ..الى الان الهدف مامعروف الرشيد مُصر على الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود عجبنا

*المريخ لاعب من غير طرف يمين بلبل سرحااااان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب احراز هدف ثالث في هذا الشوط 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*النسور حتى اللحظة أفضل والمريخ يقدم اداء سيئ غير مبرر مع إرتباك واضح فى كل الخطوط 

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة 31 النتيجة 2 للزعيم 1 للنسور

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

النسور حتى اللحظة أفضل والمريخ يقدم اداء سيئ غير مبرر مع إرتباك واضح فى كل الخطوط 




يابركان ماتخليك هادئ مالك زايد توترنا هههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 70 (28 من الأعضاء و 42 زائر)

الشمشار,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,محمد خيرى,مريخ المدينة,معتصم صالح,Azmi shosh,نور الدين مسيكه,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ezoo2t,farandakas,حودا,mageedy62,monzir ana,سليمان الحكيم,سامرين,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عباس التنقر,عبد المنعم خليفة,zoal,ود البقعة, ود عجبنا





ماشاااااااااااااااء الله متجمعين يوم كأس خارجي 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

النسور حتى اللحظة أفضل والمريخ يقدم اداء سيئ غير مبرر مع إرتباك واضح فى كل الخطوط 









الله يريحنا منك ي ابراهومة
*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الكورة ما فيها مدافعين ولا شنو





كيف يعني؟ بله جابر ده ما عاجبك




*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة 36 و النتيجة كما هي
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*

الحضري ينقذ المريخ من هدف ويصاب
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله الرشيد بدوى ماباقى ليهو الا ينزل يلعب مع النسور
والله بكون قمة التشاؤم والتنشنه لما يكون معلق المباراة الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*خطيرة للنسور ينقذها الحضري
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*قطاع الروابط والفئات بالمريخ يقدم جائزة للجمهور الحاضر المبارة عبر أسئلة يتم تسليمها لأعضاء قطاع الروابط المنتشرين فى كل الإستاد والجائزة عبارة عن تلفزيون LG 21 بوصة

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله الرشيد بدوى ماباقى ليهو الا ينزل يلعب مع النسور
والله بكون قمة التشاؤم والتنشنه لما يكون معلق المباراة الرشيد








عشان الرشيد بدوي و حقده على المريخ ما بحضر ليه أي كورة يكون المريخ طرف فيها
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ركنية لصالح النسور يخلصها علي جعفر لرمية التماس



واصل يا ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المريخ خارج الشبكة
الله يجيبك سريع يا كروجر
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله الرشيد بدوى ماباقى ليهو الا ينزل يلعب مع النسور
والله بكون قمة التشاؤم والتنشنه لما يكون معلق المباراة الرشيد





ريحوا راسكم من الرشيد واحضروها في قناة النيلين



*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*إشتباك بين لاعبى النسور والمريخ 

*

----------


## mub25

*ماذا يحدث فى المريخ؟
كل دقيقة لاعب مصاب ولاعب واقع الارض
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ياخوانا ما تقولى حاجة
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*ناس الزفتين ديل غلبتهم 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أصابة طفيفة للباشاء من تدخل عنيف لاحد لاعبى النسور ِ

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					





كيف يعني؟ بله جابر ده ما عاجبك







بلة سرحان ولا بلة جوز

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*على جعفر ينقذ المريخ من هجمة خطيرة للنسور 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*3 دقايق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

المريخ خارج الشبكة
الله يجيبك سريع يا كروجر








من مسك ابراهومة مدير فني و أنا شايل حبوب الضغط في جيبي مع أنه ما عندي ضغط بس أكيد حايجيني
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سيبو الحنكشه 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اشتباك بين الباشا و محمد موسى و الحضري يفك الاشتباك و يجد الاشادة من الجمهور

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*القائم ينقذ النسور من تسديدة أوليفيه المقوسة القوية 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

من مسك ابراهومة مدير فني و أنا شايل حبوب الضغط في جيبي مع أنه ما عندي ضغط بس أكيد حايجيني



روق المنقه اخونا الحوشابي الزعيم غالب غالب


*

----------


## المريود

*الهلفوت الرشيد لم يقل ان الكورة رجعت من القائم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الزمن المحتسب بدل ضايع 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اللى ضيع المريخ فى الامارات عشان كوكى لعب بمحور واحد
 عملنا شنو شلنا الكوكي وجبنا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ 2/1 علي النسور
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نهاية الشوط الاول
والنتيجة 2/1 لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*على جعفر ينقذ المريخ من جديد وعلاء الدين خارج الشبكة مع كثرة أخطاء التمرير 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتمنى أن يتوفق ابراهومة في الشوط الثاني شوط المدربين 


*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية الشوط الاول بفوز مريخى 2:1
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*

مذيع النيلين:-
أخطاء متكررة من بله جابر
دائماً يصححها علي جعفر



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله 
الناس واقفه لي جلد 
يارب تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يسترنا مع بله وعلاء الدين واحمر مكه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

روق المنقه اخونا الحوشابي الزعيم غالب غالب










يسمع منك ربنا . . . بس الجماعة ما طمنونا قالوا المريخ سيئ و النسور خطير
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*نهاية الشوط الاول و النتيجة 2 / 1  للزعيم ... مبروووووووووووووووووك للزعيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لو ابتدأ الشوط الثاني وبله جابر موجود سوف لن اكمل مشاهدة المباراة

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الله يسترنا مع بله وعلاء الدين واحمر مكه







أحمر مكة لاعب محور تاني . . . ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## mub25

*ايه حكايتك يا ابراهومة ارسي على حاجة
مرة تبعد علاء الدين وبلة وتلعب بامير كمال وسالعودي
ومرة ترجعهم مع انه كلهم ما نافعين
اين مرتضي كبير يا اخوان
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يسمع منك ربنا . . . بس الجماعة ما طمنونا قالوا المريخ سيئ و النسور خطير



مشكلتنا عدم ثبات التشكيلة كان من المفترض الدفع بالمقاتل ضفر بديلاً لبلة 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الحمد لله 
الناس واقفه لي جلد 
يارب تنصر المريخ



اللهم آمين   بس اختي كوره بكره خليني افتح البوست انا عشان الفارق يزيد 
*

----------


## mub25

*زمان قلنا ليكم ابراهومة ما ينفع مدرب
يكون ادارى بس
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*فريق النسور كالعادة
يلعب بقوة ضد المريخ
رغم ظروفه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتمنى أن يكون ابراهومة قد قرأ مجريات الشوط الأول

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 58 (26 من الأعضاء و 32 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الشمشار,العكادي,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد جبريل,احمر مكة,farandakas,حودا,monzir ana,mub25,سامرين,شرقاوي,samiosman,عادل الناصر,عباس التنقر,ود البقعة
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لو ابتدأ الشوط الثاني وبله جابر موجود سوف لن اكمل مشاهدة المباراة





انت اصلا شايفها وين ورينا التردد
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

اللهم آمين   بس اختي كوره بكره خليني افتح البوست انا عشان الفارق يزيد 









يا شمشرة كدي خلينا نمرق من دي و بعدين نفكر في الجماعة
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الشوط التاني بدا ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

انت اصلا شايفها وين ورينا التردد



اتابعها بالصوت من قناة النيلين الرياضية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

زمان قلنا ليكم ابراهومة ما ينفع مدرب
يكون ادارى بس










ولا إداري . . . رغم حبي له كلاعب قدم للمريخ الكثير
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ان شاء الله منتصرين ومافي زول يفتح بوست كوره بكره اوعدكم غدآ بزياده فارق النقاط بينا وبين الجلفووووط 



نوعدك 
مااااااااااااا بتقصر 
عارفين بركاتك مع الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بداية الشوط الثاني بدون تعديل في الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وماشاء الله ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أولفييه وكلتشى وعلى جعفر الأفضل فى المريخ والتحكيم سيئ وإصابة اولفييه فى هذه اللحظة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلي مدني يتقدم على الاتحاد بهدف
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الرشيد بدوي
الرجفة ما قادر يركز
واصلا نظره ضعيف
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*حكام هذه المباراة كلهم من الخرطوم :
1. محمد على مبروك  حكم وسط
2. المعز شطة   مساعد اول 
3. ناجى الفاتح مساعد ثانى 
4. وديدى الفاتح حكم رابع 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بسم الله وماشاء الله ومنتصرين باذن الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

أولفييه وكلتشى وعلى جعفر الأفضل فى المريخ والتحكيم سيئ وإصابة اولفييه فى هذه اللحظة




آمييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي الي راجي ينطلق عكسيه والكره من كلتشي تخرج جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الان عشر دقائق والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بسم الله وماشاء الله ومنتصرين باذن الله



نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أمير كمال بديلاً لبلة جابر 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هدف تعادل لاتحاد مدني
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*تحويل راجى عبد العاطى للجهة اليمنى وامير كمال للوسط 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يغادر بله جابر وينزل امير كمال 
ليعزز وسط الملعب لا ادري لماذا 
اليس الطاهر الحاج غير موجود 
لكن باذن الله ننتصر بالدعوات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*دخول امير كمال يقتضي رجوع راجي في مكان بله جابر وبالتالي يلعب المريخ بطريقة 244 وهذا افضل لان وسط النسور يستحوذ على اغلب الكرات واتوقع ان تتحسن العاب المريخ في الربع ساعة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربع ساعه والمريخ متقدم بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يغادر بله جابر وينزل امير كمال 
ليعزز وسط الملعب لا ادري لماذا 
اليس الطاهر الحاج غير موجود 
لكن باذن الله ننتصر بالدعوات



اعتقد ان الطاهر الحاج كان هو البديل الأمثل
بإذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بهذا التغيير ضرب ابراهومة عصفورين بحجر واحد 

تدعيم الوسط 

تقوية الدفاع 

مع بقاء تغيير اخر متاح في الهجوم او الوسط
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

دخول امير كمال يقتضي رجوع راجي في مكان بله جابر وبالتالي يلعب المريخ بطريقة 244 وهذا افضل لان وسط النسور يستحوذ على اغلب الكرات واتوقع ان تتحسن العاب المريخ في الربع ساعة القادمة



نتوقع ذلك ولكن هناك لاعب متخصص في الخانه اليس افضل من التوليف 
لكن باذن الله ننتصر عقب المباراة سنرجع الي التحليل معك بصوره وافيه لا تذهب بعيد
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*المريخ يواصل التوهان والأدء السئ  وحكم الوسط كذلك سئ 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اذا قام ابراهومة بتغيير بله بالطاهر الحاج فانه سوف يخسر امكانية تغيير لاعب لذا فهو يريد تقوية الوسط وايجاد المساندة لعلاء الدين بالدفع بامير كمال كارتكاز ثاني في وسط المريخ مع تدعيم الدفاع براجي فراجي ايضا لديه نزعة دفاعية جيدة وقد لعب في هذه الخانة من قبل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا زال الوسط المريخي تائه 
واتمني دخول فيصل موسي هذا وقت تغير هيثم مصطفي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ماتوصف لينا الحاصل شنو حكايتكم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اذا قام ابراهومة بتغيير بله بالطاهر الحاج فانه سوف يخسر امكانية تغيير لاعب لذا فهو يريد تقوية الوسط وايجاد المساندة لعلاء الدين بالدفع بامير كمال كارتكاز ثاني في وسط المريخ مع تدعيم الدفاع براجي فراجي ايضا لديه نزعة دفاعية جيدة وقد لعب في هذه الخانة من قبل



اذا هذا يدل علي ابراهومه بدا بتشكيل خطأ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اوليفيه ده كهربتو زائدة عاوز ليه سستم يظبطو
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ مع كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اوليفية يكثر من المراوغة بدون جدوى

*

----------


## سامرين

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غاندي ينفذ المخاله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

نتوقع ذلك ولكن هناك لاعب متخصص في الخانه اليس افضل من التوليف 
لكن باذن الله ننتصر عقب المباراة سنرجع الي التحليل معك بصوره وافيه لا تذهب بعيد



تحليل عن طريق الخيال يا احمر مكة 

بل تحليل عن طريق السماع 

بالله دي حالة دي يا احمر 

كنت اتمنى ان تكون المباراة متلفزة حتى يكون التحليل اكثر واقعية ويستفيد منه الجميع 
ولكن اعذرني فبهذه الطريقة نتمنى الفوز فقط في هذه المباراة 
واما من ناحية الاداء فان الحكم على اداء اللاعبين لن يكون منصفا من خلال السماع فقط 
او حتى من خلال نتيجة المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
باسكال واوا



*

----------


## سامرين

*باسكال وهدف ثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسكال قوووووون
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الطاهر حماد يحاول الإشتباك مع الحضرى  وباسكال يحرز الهدف الثالث 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*باسكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والثاااااااااااااالث 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هدف تعادل لاتحاد مدني



 بوظت اعصابنا بكلمة تعادل
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تحليل عن طريق الخيال يا احمر مكة 

بل تحليل عن طريق السماع 

بالله دي حالة دي يا احمر 

كنت اتمنى ان تكون المباراة متلفزة حتى يكون التحليل اكثر واقعية ويستفيد منه الجميع 
ولكن اعذرني فبهذه الطريقة نتمنى الفوز فقط في هذه المباراة 
واما من ناحية الاداء فان الحكم على اداء اللاعبين لن يكون منصفا من خلال السماع فقط 
او حتى من خلال نتيجة المباراة



الحمد لله الثالث جاء 
التحليل جاي باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*خروج عبد الله الله جابو (ضلو) ودخول أزبجى كودجو من النسور

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون باسكال
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*بعد تطمنو تعالو هنا  وساعدونا بالدعوات 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=44913
*

----------


## الدلميت

*هدف من باسكال له ما بعده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب ان تنتهي المباراة بنصف دستة من الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

 بوظت اعصابنا بكلمة تعادل



هههههههههههههههاي
معليش يا ابراهومة


*

----------


## الشمشار

*الله حي الرابع جااااااااااي 
*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون
علاء الدين يوسف

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحمد لله هدف لباسكال وباذن الله يزيد المريخ الغلة 



صراحة اعترف بان ابراهومة بدأ بتشكيلة خاطئة 

فاللعب بمحور واحد فيه خطورة كبيرة على مرمى المريخ 

وخير وسيلة للدفاع هي الهجوم ولكن وسط الميدان يجب الاهتمام به اكثر 
وابراهومة اخطا ولكنه قام باصلاح خطؤه في الشوط الثاني 
وبالتاكيد بعد الهدف الثالث سوف تتحسن العاب المريخ لو استغل اللاعبون ارتفاع الروح المعنوية بعد الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*4 من ابن يوسف
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*ماقلت ليكم    ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## سامرين

*علاء الدين يوسف والرابع
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اعتقد خروج بلة ودخول امير كمال
سيصحح من طريقة اللعب


قوووون علاء الدين دقيقة 22
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*فييرا والهدف الرابع 

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*هي هي هي هي باسكا قلب الدفاع هدف ثالث ومهاجمين بمبلغ وقدره نايمين علي الخط الله ايجيبك ياكروجر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ليبيا فتحت
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الحمد لله هدف لباسكال وباذن الله يزيد المريخ الغلة 



صراحة اعترف بان ابراهومة بدأ بتشكيلة خاطئة 

فاللعب بمحور واحد فيه خطورة كبيرة على مرمى المريخ 

وخير وسيلة للدفاع هي الهجوم ولكن وسط الميدان يجب الاهتمام به اكثر 
وابراهومة اخطا ولكنه قام باصلاح خطؤه في الشوط الثاني 
وبالتاكيد بعد الهدف الثالث سوف تتحسن العاب المريخ لو استغل اللاعبون ارتفاع الروح المعنوية بعد الهدف الثالث



وبعد خروج بله كما قلت تقدم المريخ بهدفين سريعين 
اذا سوف يكون هناك تحليل موسع عبر بوست نتحدث فيه بكل شفافيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كده نشيل نفسنا ونتابع باعصاب هااااااااااااادئه
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*برضو الرابع من صانع العاب وارتكاز
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب علي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*المريخ لاعب من غير طرف يمين بلبل سرحااااان
(  يعنى سرحان عبد البصير )
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حيوا معي الاستاذ نادر الداني المحلل الاروع 

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ياناس والله النتيجه عاجبانا بس كمان الهجوم وين
                        	*

----------


## اسامة عطية

*[QUOTE=الشمشار;595972][COLOR=#800080][SIZE=6][B]قوووووووووووووووووووون   بسكال وقووووووووووووون رابع علاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كده نشيل نفسنا ونتابع باعصاب هااااااااااااادئه



اه تاني واحد يجي ناطي يقول احمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*[QUOTE=اسامة عطية;596130]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

[COLOR=#800080][SIZE=6][B]قوووووووووووووووووووون   بسكال وقووووووووووووون رابع علاء الدين



اها رائيك شنو يامعلم الخامس ان شاء الله كلتشي  ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*دخول رمضان عجب بديلا لاحمد الباشا

*

----------


## الدلميت

*دخول رمضان عجب وخروج الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اه تاني واحد يجي ناطي يقول احمر مكة



هههههههههاي
برضو كنت مرعوب


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اه تاني واحد يجي ناطي يقول احمر مكة



لو كان البوست ده فتحو زول تانى كان جبنا الاربعه دى من الشوط الاول
وهسى ولاتزعل ماحانقول احمر مكه تانى مازيمبى كيف تنفع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 72 (22 من الأعضاء و 50 زائر)

ود البقعة,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي,الشمشار,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ايمن الطاهر,احمد جبريل,اسامة عطية,farandakas,majdi,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,علي سنجة,عادل حسبو,عباس التنقر
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*[QUOTE=الشمشار;596132]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسامة عطية
					

اها رائيك شنو يامعلم الخامس ان شاء الله كلتشي  ههههههههههههههههه



غايتو لو الخامس جا تغير اسمك من الشمشار الي شيخ المنبر
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*خروج خميس موسى من النسور ودخول اشويل اكوى 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 72 (22 من الأعضاء و 50 زائر)

ود البقعة,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي,الشمشار,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ايمن الطاهر,احمد جبريل,اسامة عطية,farandakas,majdi,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,علي سنجة,عادل حسبو,عباس التنقر 



معقوله بس وانا وين ياود البقعه؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اه تاني واحد يجي ناطي يقول احمر مكة









ما في كلام
*

----------


## الشمشار

*[QUOTE=عباس التنقر;596139]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

غايتو لو الخامس جا تغير اسمك من الشمشار الي شيخ المنبر



ان شاء الله ياحبيب قول يارب
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ما في كلام




باذن الله يكون فيها زياده
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بعد ان ضمن المريخ النتيجة
لجأ للعب الاستعراضي وفرض اسلوبه
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الفائز بجائزة المسابقة المقدمة من قطاع الروابط والفئات من الجمهور الكريم الهادى مكى (ود انقولا) وسيقدمها رئيس قطاع الروابط والفئات السيد حمد السيد مضوى والأمين العام لنادى المريخ

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اه تاني واحد يجي ناطي يقول احمر مكة



قصدك شنو يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*عمنا الحوشابي خلاص اتشفر 
الله يشفر الاولاد الصغار ديل
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*وصلنا للدقيقه كم واللعب كيف 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 77 (25 من الأعضاء و 52 زائر)

ود البقعة,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي,الشمشار,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ايمن الطاهر,احمر مكة,اسامة عطية,farandakas,majdi,سامرين, زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,عباس التنقر,عبد المنعم خليفة
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*خروج كلتشى ودخول ضفر 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*دخول ضفر وخروج كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تبقت عشرة نقاط لنهاية المباراة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

باذن الله يكون فيها زياده









يااااااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ههههههههههههههه ابراهومه الشليق طلع  كلتشي قبل يجيب الخامس كان كده يا اوليفيه الخامس من نصيبك 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

معقوله بس وانا وين ياود البقعه؟



معليش يا دكتورة العتب على النظر 
حقك علينا 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*تبقت أربعة دقائق لنهاية المباراة والمريخ متقدم على شقيقه 
النسور بـ4 - 1 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*على اللاعبين جعل شبكة النسور الاوسع 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

تبقت عشرة نقاط لنهاية المباراة



هههههههههههههاي
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 75 (25 من الأعضاء و 50 زائر)

احمر مكة,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,معتصم صالح,المريخ والتاريخ,البركان الهادئ,الدلميت,الحوشابي+,الشمشار,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ايمن الطاهر,احمد جبريل,اسامة عطية,farandakas,majdi,سامرين,شرقاوي,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,عباس التنقر,عبد المنعم خليفة,ود البقعة
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

معليش يا دكتورة العتب على النظر 
حقك علينا 



 تسلم يارب ..والنظر اكيد 6/6
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*النسور يضيع هدف مضمون فى هذه اللحظات 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا رب هدف
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

تبقت عشرة نقاط لنهاية المباراة



ههههههههههههه النقاط مقلقة بيك ياشاب
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

تبقت عشرة نقاط لنهاية المباراة



رجفه شديده ..ههههههه يادلميت لو ماغالبين اربعه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*علي جعفر يقدم مستوي طيب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تبقت 5 دقايق فقط
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يا ود البقعة 
مالك فاطينى ..

*

----------


## الدلميت

*خروج الطاهر حماد ودخول لاعب غاني في النسور
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاتحاد يضيف الدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرومان يتقدموا بثلاث اهداف على الأهلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اتحاد مدني يهزم الاهلي 3/1
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة 40 النتيجة 4 للزعيم مقابل هدف للنسور

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوليفيه نجماً للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اوليفيه الله عليه نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*مبروك الفوز للمريخ العظيم 
مع انو كنا نتمنى اهداف اكتر من كدا 
على اي مبروك الصداره وانشاء الله متصدرين حتى النهايه 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اوليفيه نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
مريخ غالب تبارك الله 
يلا صفوة تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى نصرنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اربعة دقايق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تبقى منها دقيقه واحده
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*رمضااان عجب يمر يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزع ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اي اي اي اي اي اي 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*ألف مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ما شاءالله 





ابواخلاص,‏alhawii,‏ابو البنات,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏تجـــانے,‏apex,‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,‏الجراح,‏حبيب العجب,‏السر سيداحمد,‏ود الدمام,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏عباس ميرغني,‏سانتو,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏النزير,‏senba,‏osa sinnar,‏dr.abdelgalil,‏Abu - Khalid,‏د.فاضل,‏majedsiddig,‏نور الدين مسيكه,‏محمد خيرى,‏سليمان الحكيم,‏mageedy62,‏ود عجبنا,‏مريخ المدينة,‏ezoo2t,‏samiosman,‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,‏حودا,‏العكادي,‏المريود,‏zoal,‏ابوعبودى الصغير,‏mub25,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏monzir ana,‏القطانى,‏احمد جبريل,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏البركان الهادئ,‏farandakas,‏اسامة عطية,‏شرقاوي,‏عادل حسبو,‏نادرالداني,‏احمر مكة,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏الحوشابي,‏عادل الناصر,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏ابن ادريس,‏عباس التنقر,‏معتصم صالح,‏ود البقعة,‏سامرين,‏المريخ والتاريخ,‏majdi,‏الشمشار,‏Azmi shosh,‏المكاجر,‏الدلميت,‏dawzna,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏علي سنجة,‏ايمن الطاهر




*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

 تسلم يارب ..والنظر اكيد 6/6



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بطمنى فيهو
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*نهاية المباراة بنتيجة
1/4
لصالح المريخ
ويرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الي 35
ويبقي النسور في 8 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الرشيد بدوى عبيد 
الزمن بدل الضائع لا اربعه دقائق ولاحاجه
بس الحكم عجبو سير المباراه 
يقصد شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبرروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يلا بعد ده تعالوووو لي هنا
http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=44913
وكتروووو الدعواااااااااااااااات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك النتيجة المشرفة
ولكن كنا نامل في عدد اكبر من الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*لانسور ولاطيور ..لاحمام ولاصقور
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*مليون مبروك وعقبال هزيمه الجماعه غدا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بطمنى فيهو



هههههههههه
عاجباني نضاراتك الزي قعر الكباية دي

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بطمنى فيهو



ههههههه..لا واثقه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نبارك لنا جميعا وخاصة الكابتن ابراهومة
الذي جاء بالعلامة الكاملة في كل 
المباريات التي خاضها
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مبروووووك عقبال  نضرب الجلافيط 
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*ألف مبروووووووك والعقبال لتماسيح النيل
*

----------


## dawzna

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك و القادم احلي ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## samiosman

*الف مبروووووووووووك للزعيم

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووك  ياصفوه   والقادم  أحلى  وأنشاء  الله  نضرب  الهلالين  بالأسبوع  الثالث والرابع  باذن  الله  الضرب  بالدور  
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك نقولها لإبراهومة رغم بدايته المتعثرة الا وانه قد اصلح الخطأ
الشمشار ما حا يقصر مع الجلافيط لكي يصبح الفارق 8 نقاط بالتمام والكمال
نرجو التوجه لموضوع الشمشار في مباراة الجلافيط غداً
الرابط هنا

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله الذي تم بنعمته الصالحات
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بكرة معاك يا شمشار باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شخصيا متشائم جدا من فوز النيل على الهلال 

فالنيل غير النيل الذي مثل السودان في البطولة الافريقية 

وصار حملا وديعا في هذا العام ولكل الفرق على السواء

غايتو يا شمشار اذا فاز النيل بقتنع بيك عديل 

لكني اعتقد بانك دخلت في عنق الزجاجة 

وما ظنك تفتح ليك بوست تاني 

لانه النيل لن يفيض مرتين في السنة فالفيضان ياتي مرة واحدة فقط
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبرووووووك للزعيم الفوز الكبير 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انتو يا ناس البوست ده الفتحوا من البداية منو ياخي جهتهو بكاتنا 

الحوشابي قلت  لي حبوب الضغط راقدة جنب الموبايل في الجيب اليمين هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شخصيا متشائم جدا من فوز النيل على الهلال 

فالنيل غير النيل الذي مثل السودان في البطولة الافريقية 

وصار حملا وديعا في هذا العام ولكل الفرق على السواء

غايتو يا شمشار اذا فاز النيل بقتنع بيك عديل 

لكني اعتقد بانك دخلت في عنق الزجاجة 

وما ظنك تفتح ليك بوست تاني 

لانه النيل لن يفيض مرتين في السنة فالفيضان ياتي مرة واحدة فقط



ههههههههههههه دع التشاؤم والتطير ياحبيب     ان شاء الله المطره تصب ودمعه الجماعه تكب بس انت قوووووووووول يااااااااااااااااااااااارب  علي اضعف الايمان درون 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انتو يا ناس البوست ده الفتحوا من البداية منو ياخي جهتهو بكاتنا 

الحوشابي قلت  لي حبوب الضغط راقدة جنب الموبايل في الجيب اليمين هههههههههههههه



فتحو سيد الفاتحين 
الراجل دا وسيق من الفوز وسيق من الفوز 
بس الناس مصيبتهم مصيبه بالمناسبه الراجل دا ما حضر الشوط الاول 
...
ولما دخل وجاء في الشوط الثاني كان المريخ هو الافضل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شخصيا متشائم جدا من فوز النيل على الهلال 

فالنيل غير النيل الذي مثل السودان في البطولة الافريقية 

وصار حملا وديعا في هذا العام ولكل الفرق على السواء

غايتو يا شمشار اذا فاز النيل بقتنع بيك عديل 

لكني اعتقد بانك دخلت في عنق الزجاجة 

وما ظنك تفتح ليك بوست تاني 

لانه النيل لن يفيض مرتين في السنة فالفيضان ياتي مرة واحدة فقط



عشان كدا 
ح نقوم ننزل الشمشار من رتب فريق 
ونديهو رتبة لواء زي احمر مكة ونخليهو يفتح مباريات المريخ 
...
وتتم ترقية احمر مكة الي فريق في الكجوجيه ويفتح بوستات الجماعه 
بالمناسبه كورة القمة يجب ان تكون محجوزه لاحمر مكة عشان يلعب علي الطرفين 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ههههههههههههه دع التشاؤم والتطير ياحبيب     ان شاء الله المطره تصب ودمعه الجماعه تكب بس انت قوووووووووول يااااااااااااااااااااااارب  علي اضعف الايمان درون 




بس يا شمشره خلي لي كورتهم الجايه 
اسقط ليك بيها حجرهم والباقي بخلي ليك
                        	*

----------

